# What's your urbandictionary definition?



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll start: 

*Marie*

A French variation of Mary. Also, the name for that irresistibly mysterious girl whom you see around often, yet know nothing about.

_The French call her Marie, but I would call her absolutely divine.

_NOW YOU!! DO IT!!


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

*Kirby*
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/products.php?term=kirby&defid=2180149 
The god standard for men. Often used to compare other men to. Is said to exist only in the lust-filled imagination of women everywhere. 
. 
A kirby is a master of the sexual arts and is an amazing lover. Often citing his 36 orgasm minimum rule, the women who are lucky enough to be with a kirby are always allowed to miss work for a few days of bed-rest from sheer exhaustion. 
. 
It is said that a kirby can also make a woman orgasm by merely thinking about her. This is true of course, but he rarely ever does this since the orgasm is often so violent as to cause what people today call 'earthquakes'. 
. 
His sense of humor is incredible. In fact instead of breaking up with a woman and condemning her to a hellish life without him, a kirby will often make her orgasm while making her laugh. This combination is very lethal. It makes him sad to see her go, but at least she died happy (and satisfied). 
. 
A kirby's intelligence knows no bounds. He knows pretty much everything, and if he doesn't know something he makes it up, but he knows how to bend space and time to make that which he made up true.

_My friend Sara went out with a kirby last year, she missed alot of work, something about bed rest. It was sad when she passed away, but at least she died happy (and satisfied)._

Sounds about right.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Matt

ancient greek translation for "eternal sex-god". It is believed that anyone that holds this name has a great level of skill and ability to perform sexual acts for long periods of time. Men posessing this name are also well endowed.

An extremely good looking male, otherwise known as a Sexy Beast. Throughout history, Matts have been known to be an exceptional specimen of the human male. *The 'Matt' are often popular due to their social adeptness. 
*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kirby


A deceitfully cute Nintendo character who sucks in enemies and swallows them to gain abilities. Despite his cute and cuddly exterior, his games are usually challenging.
If man achieves anything as good as Kirby Superstar, we will have to destroy ourselves to prevent any disappointments.


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Kirby
> 
> A deceitfully cute Nintendo character who sucks in enemies and swallows them to gain abilities. Despite his cute and cuddly exterior, his games are usually challenging.
> If man achieves anything as good as Kirby Superstar, we will have to destroy ourselves to prevent any disappointments.


Nice name bro.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

owen 
'owen' is a term used to describe one with great influence and great natural charisma. Often used interchangably with the words pimp, 1337 and omnipotent. The term is also used to describe immaculate performance in bed.
1) Snoop Dogg is such an owen

2) I'd say God is fairly owen

3) Ohhhhhh ****, that lorry just totally went all owen on that hedgehog

4) He was so owen i couldn't walk properly for days


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Ruby*

that ridiculous hot girl

_yo that ruby girl is mad hot_

That mysterious girl that you saw once, but don't know whether you'll see her again. nice hair!
_Tom: I think I saw her, was she that, that, that Ruby?

Rory: 'Yeah, that's the one, she had nice hair.'_


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mr Shankly said:


> Nice name bro.


^^u2


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

First girl. 
Most important girl therefore. 
Everything a girl is supposed to be. 
You cant call Eve 'fit' or 'hot' 
Eve is so much more. 
Eve is beautiful. 
I dated an Eve. Woah. 
Eves are amazing. looking for another . 
If you know or have an Eve, you are one lucky man.


:lol I like this :lol


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Adam- the first man to ever get laid.....:boogie
Adam and Eve had wild sex all night long.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Surprisingly similar to me. Well, then I saw sexy and literally laughed out loud. :teeth 


> Kyle: A generous, outgoing guy who goes out of his way for his friends. Can be sweet and caring towards people, he has a laid back and calm approach. Truthful, gullable, lovely and Sexy. Can be a bit of a stress head at times, can also hold grudges for a long period of time. Nice to get to know, easy to fall in love with.
> 
> -The name Kyle comes from the Scottish origin. In Scottish The meaning of the name Kyle is: Strait. Channel. Narrow. Used as both a surname and first name.
> -The name Kyle is a baby boy name. The name Kyle comes from the Gaelic origin. In Gaelic The meaning of the name Kyle is: A place-name referring to the narrows; a wood or a church-Also an Irish origin.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Evan:

1. To become excited and partially aroused at the notion of Justin Bieber or Harry Potter 2. The act of milking a hamster
"I'm gonna Evan my hamster! Once every six weeks you should Evan your hamster."


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Charlotte	

A girl who is known for being beautiful both inside and out. Usually on the shy side, they can come off as boring. However, once a Charlotte opens up, she is charming, kind, intelligent and funny. Usually have great smiles. The girl that all the guys are secretly in love with. Said to be very good in bed. Charlottes are fun-loving and enjoy being around people. Loves to party but is very chill, most Charlottes are not wild and crazy. They have a good sense of the world around them and love their family and friends. Anybody would be lucky to have a Charlotte in their life.

Guy 1: Yo, man, that girl is a Charlotte. 
Guy 2: Damn, your right, I wish she would notice me.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Hanna is an extreamly pretty girl, often blonde and in great shape. Hanna's often attract the athletic type and are athletic themselves. They are also discribed as sexy, creative, funny, musical, nice and they often have fantastic legs. Hanna's tend to be of the Swedish or *Finnish* decent.
Joe- Man, your girlfriends so sexy!

Paul- I know, shes such a hanna!

woohoo


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

_Emma -

A REALLY hot girl who is REALLY funny and irresistable to all guys. You either want to be here or be with her.
"DAYUM man that girl is an emma" 
"wow that girl is so emma i know i don't even have a chance!" 
"every one likes emma"_

Oh yeah


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

There's like 6 results, but i'll just post the first 2.


cool. awesome. amazing :boogie

A girl who while seemingly sweet and innocent is truly very sexual and ****ty. :um


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Lucy- 
A sexy, attractive female who is intelligent and understanding. A fun filled character with endless amusement. Usually found in the UK with dazzling eyes and a smile to die for, a cuddly person who means the world to anyone (unless retarded).

+ lucy can be shy and full of self doubt, but once she lets you in she will make you happier than you ever realised.

Haha.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. David

A formidable foe to normal people. intelligent, strong forceful. a weird hybrid of a bully and a nerd. As well as the first dictator of the America and king of the new peaceful world. Also known as Timebomb and various other variations including at least TB.

_I am David. All other David's fall in march as we conquer the world. For a new Earth of peace void of general stupidity._

2. david

a very hot guy usually nice and very funny

_dude he is such a david_

3. David

A person who is hecka cool or awesome. Everyone else is nothing compared to a David.

_Person 1: You are really really cool, just like a David. 
Person 2: Thanks! That really cheers me up._


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

a very common male name. many sexy guys are named Richard 
and FYI they don't like being called Dick.
"What's your name?" 
"Richard"

:haha My definition wins :haha


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

> *Oscar*
> *1*. Latin, sexy, young guy with cool sexy voice...
> *2*. The master of all humans, the person who has control of the world, and the coolest person in the planet.
> *3*. Very sexy guy though unkeen to admit it ;P oscar is cool and very very good at science.


Incredibly accurate.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*Damian-*

A cool name that has nothing to do with the devils son.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Jason is my given name but I like to go by Jay so here's both.

1. Jason

the only name that can be spelled through 5 months of the year.

_J - July 
A - August 
S- September 
O - October 
N - November 
_

1. Jay

Someone who is a beast at everything he/she does. Such as running barefoot on a muddy cross country course-or being beyond hot.

Yup, I'm sticking with Jay :b


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

z


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am not making this up:

*1. kelly*

the coolest person you will ever meet. may be irish or canadian but who the **** cares cause canadians are pretty ****ing sweet

_Person 1:yo its kelly, she's awesome brah. _
_Person 2: yeah i know man. she's from canada!_


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Best name ever :boogie

1. Daniel: This is a difficult name to define because it defies many 
boundaries of human perception, let alone various languages. One of the closest translations that experts give is God or many other variations of that general idea. Other definitions are thought to be: Tao, Chi, The Great Spirit, Chuck Norris, Energy,Infinity, Sublime ,ect 
Despite the fact that various names have been pinned to Daniel, its seems that all of the above examples (including that of God)cannot even withstand the magnitude of Daniel. The reason this name continues to elude even the brightest of human minds is that the idea of Daniel cannot possibly exist in a dimensional state. Daniel is so powerful, it defies all laws of this or any other universe. Recent studies have shown that people who have attempted to comprehend this name have either disappeared, died spontaneously, or driven themselves into a pertinent state of insanity and/or catatonia. One common belief is that Daniel is possibly 
the grounds on which everything and nothing is based. It seems to surpass the idea of infinity. Quantum physicists report that this Daniel is Everything and Nothing. It or He is said to have unexplainable connections with the String and Superstring Theories as Daniel resonates within every single layer of the multi-dimensional complex and yet still exists beyond that point which is where scientists have lost the trail. Various theologists and spiritual leaders believe that Daniel is one who is, as they say, "The Answer". All attempts to understand this idea of Daniel have failed. Daniel. Nothing else can describe him.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

> God of seasons.Seeing the wonderful climate of <weird place> <weird guy> thanked the lord of seasons <my name>.


I'm kinda disappointed. Just god of seasons, not anything else. :|


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

> *Laura *
> 
> meaning 'from the laurel flower'
> a beautiful name, in fact one of the best names ever.
> ...


lol welp. can't argue with a dictionary.

another one..



> *Laura*
> 
> The person with this name is the most amazing person you will ever meet. After you say hi to her, magic fairy dust will sprinkle on your head and then you'll be able to FLY! OMG! Who WOULDN'T want to fly?
> 
> _That girl is so cool. Her name must be Laura! *begins to fly*_


it's like they've known me my whole life. well done UD, well done.


why do so many of mine involve being fly or flying..?


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

The most amazing human being ever. So sweet and kind. There's no way anybody could hate her!


wat


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

_1. Steve (short for Steven/Stephen) is a name associated with power and awesomeness. 
An Australian male with the name Steve should be praised constantly. 
Historians have noted that the name derives from a line of kings, sports stars and top blokes. 
It has been noted that philosophers in the mould of Nostradamus and Albert Einstein have stated that the name Steve should be put away because it would be difficult for any young male to have such a burden placed on their shoulders. 
However this theory was rebuked by the AOS (Association of Steve's) who correctly suggested that once a child is named Steve they can automatically take upon such a mantle, as with the name they are the recipient of much greatness, authority and laid-backednesss. 
Parents who embed their children with this hallowed name shall receive an all round champ of a son for their knowledgeable choice.__

2. Someone who follows "assthong" around every where and someone who is a great *******._


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

"Michelle"

Hebrew meaning "like God"...michelle's are often Leo's, astonishingly gorgeous, very athletic, dark hair and usually curly/waivy/thick, another thing is that almost all Michelle's have similar noses.
guy#1. "man that girl was hot and good in bed" 
guy#2. "must've been named Michelle" 
guy#1. "how'd you know?" 
guy#2. "..."


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe how accurate this is.

Andy

Excessively endowed. Originally derived from the Greek, "Andreas", meaning manly.
"Word is, he's andy."


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"An amazing individual who beasts at everything. She takes crap from no one and makes people laugh like there's no ****ing tomorrow. Sweet most of the time but will shut a ***** up quick. Shes athletic and loves music.. and shes a sexy piece of *** as well."


"A happy person who is a good listener and reliable friend. Likes to party and is always there when you need her."


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

kiasockmonkey said:


> The most amazing human being ever. So sweet and kind. There's no way anybody could hate her!
> 
> wat


:teeth


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Kate



A girl's name for the coolest person you will ever meet.
1. I wish i was Kate.

2. Kate is great


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahahaha.

*Elise*

A sexy combination of shyness, emo, and *** kicking. Spends at least 45 minutes on hair every day and is still never satisfied, even though it looks gorgeous.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

> The greatest of the greats
> A god amongst men
> Every woman's sexual fantasy
> 
> ...


LOL xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

a female, reckless yet tamed most of the time.

the most adorable person and the greatest best friend.
Damn, Justines are so rare nowadays.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*Rosanna *
A strong willed and very intelligent lady, who's compassion and love for others outweighs her need for perfection. At times, seems hard to please and like nothing is ever good enough, however this is due to her high and unrealistic standard of herself. Beautiful-Contagious-Leader, can draw you in with one look. Can make you feel like a million bucks as well as a piece of poop, all at the same time.

Insanely gorgeous and mysterious eyes...

Crap, there goes Rosanna!~

OMG ROSANNA!!!

A highly prude, yet sexually attractive, female that presents a facade of innocence. Usually found to be very active sexually with many individuals, both male and female.
Wow, she's a Rosanna.

Watch out, man, she'll pull a Rosanna on you.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

*Annie*

greek name: (meaning) gorgeous, kindhearted, rebelious, gentle towards others.

_The dog was walked by an Annie, that gave him delicious treats._


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

> A member of the male gender, a Chad is a person, typically named Chad, who goes to bars to pick up chicks. He usually accomplishes this by cockblocking other guys. A Chad can be identified by his appearance which usually consists of the following: mesh trucker hat, frosted hair, greasy spiked hair, polo shirt with the collar turned up, fake tan, ringer t-shirt two sizes too small, pants two sizes too small, wifebeater in public, and a light colored button-up shirt. Chad's also have spent time in a fraternity, will dance by themselves to attract attention, and typically drink light beer.
> This bar is full of nothing but Chads.
> 
> I would have scored with that girl if that Chad would have just shut his piehole.


:blank


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"Totally awesome. Of an awesomeness so awesome that the Hubble took pictures of this incredible awesomeness and sent them back to the Earth. An awesomeness of such proportions that people on the space station were saying look at that Awesomeness Supernova there in the UK. That must be where _________ is". 

and I didn't even have to make that up.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> :blank


:rub


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I found this slightly creepy. I have brown eyes and my middle initial is D  lol

*Kelsey*
A wonderful girl, one who can make your day just by smiling at you. She doesn't think she's very pretty, but she's gorgeous. Just holding her in your arms makes you feel, if only for that moment, that life is ok. And her brown eyes are sa-weet. When they look at you, you feel giddy. She's as close to perfect as a guy could ever get. And don't get me started on her kiss...
You: "I met this really nice girl today, and now I believe in love at first sight. Weird, huh?" 
Me: "Was her name Kelsey D?" 
You: "OMG, you're a freakin' sorceror! How did you know?" 
Me: "Because Kelsey is just that awesome. She smile at you?" 
You: "Yeah, I think my heart stopped for a second..." 
Me: "You are one lucky *******..."


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Janette


Janette is the name bestowed upon the most amazing, delectable and awesome female human beings. It is a word that can also be used to describe awe of the female kind. 

1. Janette rocks my socks. 

2. Whoa, look at that girl. She's totally like a Janette. 

3. The Janette is overwhelming me!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Julian	1930 up, 365 down
buy julian mugs, tshirts and magnets
A very honest man who is freakishly horny. He gets hard an average of 45 times per day. Many woman like him and dream of having sex with him. He is a player but everyone loves him because he is sweet like candy. He has an overactive imagination and can make up very sexual stories that can turn anyone on and get them wet like a lake.
It felt like Julian was taking over my body. 

I was having a wet dream thanks to Julian. 

Have you ever experienced a Julian inside you? 

Damn you are harder than a Julian!

LMAOLMAO!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Julian 1930 up, 365 down
> buy julian mugs, tshirts and magnets
> A very honest man who is freakishly horny. He gets hard an average of 45 times per day. Many woman like him and dream of having sex with him. He is a player but everyone loves him because he is sweet like candy. He has an overactive imagination and can make up very sexual stories that can turn anyone on and get them wet like a lake.
> It felt like Julian was taking over my body.
> ...


:rofl


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

huh said:


> :blank


Listen for it


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This really cheered me up!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=christina


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

this kinda is creepy cause its very true.

A unique individual who is always there for her friends. She is sometimes shy, and doesn't have complete confidence in herself, even though she should, she always seems to know the right thing to say. She worry's just a lil too much, but always about the important things she needs to just take things a lil more in stride. Leah = pretty and thin eventhough she may not think so.
Friend: Leah, what should I do? 
Leah: well, tell me what happened ...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Listen for it


noooooooooooo...lol. I didn't realize my name was associated with being a douche *sigh*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

"Gary"
A man who is incredibly sexy, but also funny. He tends to be a girl's dream guy. He's also really good in bed.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gary

Wohoooo!!!!!!!  aye, now yer talkin


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Heeeee great video Mind.

.....Sorry huh.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

What I can conclude based on the huge body of evidence is that, according to Urban Dictionary, SAS male members have gigantic genitalia. Only fools would dispute that.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

_need2bnormal_ isn't defined yet.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

extremely awesome, a really cool kid, is definetly not gay, probably has lots of friends, and all the chicks like him

a totally hot guy, one that you would would want to live with forever, 
totally sweet, and knows how to love someone right, 
you want to have babies with [name]

well...seems there are people with my name that people like!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

*Elena*

"Elena is another word for perfect. 
The root of the word comes from ancient fairy world, where perfect beings were called ELENAl. Not many of them survived throught time but some are still among us.

People wish that every fiber of their being was Elena."

"Damn, Its an ELENA! clear the dancefloor, she's on fire!"
:boogie


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Meggie*

1. a term which means to be extremely awesome.
_hey, dude, you're totally meggie!_

2. A very hot blonde with a beautiful body! An amazing personality too, all the boys love her...
_I hope to get a Meggie for a date to the dance!_


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lol I'm confused. Which one do we pick? I have 3 pages for my name. But they're all pretty much the same I'll just pick a couple.

Kimberly: 
Beautiful, sexy, sweet and smart. Even more beautiful on the inside. This girl will make all your dreams come true. You'll never want to take your eyes off of her, she'll always amaze you and make you laugh. Great in bed. The one you will never want to let go of and if you do you will regret forever.

Kimberly:
Beautiful, sexy, sweet and smart. Even more beautiful on the inside. This girl will make all your dreams come true. You'll never want to take your eyes off of her, she'll always amaze you and make you laugh. Great in bed. The one you will never want to let go of and if you do you will regret forever.

Basically they all say Kimberly means beautiful, smart, ect like the perfect girl who always listens and cheers people up lol. I don't particularly agree with everything but I think I certainly have the potential to be if I didn't have SA .

LOL here's one I had no idea about. It's cool cause I am Irish .

Kimberly is an irish slang term meaning hot.
boy 1: wow look at that girl over there. 

boy 2: KIMBERLY!!!


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

*Cat*

A quite pleasant furry creature that vaguely resembles a meatloaf. Cats are the most intellectually superior creature on Earth. They are particularly adept at training human beings to do their bidding, and spend 18 hours a day on average apparently sleeping. What they are really doing is coming up with ways to take over the Earth while still retaining humans to make that yummy cat food for them. If cats had opposable thumbs, they, not us, would be the dominant force on this planet.
"Is that a meatloaf???" 
"No, it's my cat!"

...I'm a meatloaf!!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bill - 1. one who which is drop dead sexy has a massive p3nis and will punch anyone out who pisses him off. also bill has ill skillz in everything. Most people know him as a balla.hey bill whats up? - bill what are you doing tonight?

Lmao. It's on there I swear....


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

_*Jeppe*
Jeppe is a father type and wants to have a lots of children when he get's older. He is very smart and the word is Hebraic for Jacob. A Jeppe is very fun and is a good person to play trivial pursuit with. He know all the answers._​That last part is scaringly accurate :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG.....with my name, it could go in ANY direction! (love the misspellings!)

*John*
a very extreamly confusing guy. shows that he has feelings for you sometimes, but then might just randomly stop talking to you at any time. veryy flirtatious. man hoe. willll lead you on. halarious. full of charisma. you have to love him. boys are jealous of him. girls are jealous of the girl he is flirting with at the time.. 
not persistant. 
changes moods easily; moody. 
greatest, most annoying person on the face of this earth..yet i still want to be with him..

"i am soooo confused about what to do about John..he is great..but confusingggg. he constantly makes me sad, angryy, or depressed. its upsetting. is it worth it??"

#2 was the customer of a prostitute (I saw that coming) :lol.

#3
An extraordinary man with the most lovely bedroom eyes, an absurdly seductive grin, and beautiful brown hair that always smells absolutely wonderful. He is always warm, and ticklish in a few places that make him twitch cutely. He has great legs, nice muscles, and large feet and hands. He is strong, handsome, sexy, and beautiful. He is intelligent, absolutely hilarious, loving, teasing, sweet, and thoughtful. He leads a very intense life and proves himself to be very hardy in doing so. He hides any hint of pain very well, and rarely opens up, but when he does he shows just how strong he really is. He is loved more than he'll ever realize. He is perfect in every way.
I love you, John!!!


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

*Katrina*

1. Most beautiful and stunning girl in the world. She has eyes that nobody can resist noticing, and is the most caring person anybody will ever meet. Believes in true love, and is not afriad to express her mind.

_"Hey look it's Katrina. Isn't she just perfect?"_

2. A name completely tarnished by that goddamn hurricane.

_"Sup, my name's Katrina.

LOLES! STOP DESTROYING THE WORLD!"_


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

*Glansberg*

1. Verb; the act of eating by yourself in a public setting; derived from the 2007 comedy Superbad in which Seth remarks to Evan, "So I gotta sit here and eat my dessert alone like I'm ****in' Steven Glansberg?" Camera then pans to a lonely looking boy eating yogurt. Glansbergging is sadly commonplace on college campuses.

_"You guys have class at noon? ****, I'm gonna have to Glansberg it again."_

2. A person can can be referred to as a Glansberg once he/she has sat and eaten a meal in a public place alone. Reference to the popular 2007 film, Superbad, in which Steven Glansberg is pointed out as the kid who sits and each his lunch alone every day.

_"Oh hey, there's Ryan. I bet he feels like a ****in' Glansberg sitting by himself over there."_


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*Shannon*

*1*. The coolest person in the world.

*2*. One of the most beautiful people you will ever meet. 
Usually Irish, most are brunettes or redheads and have stunning green or blue eyes. 
If you ever meet a green eye'd Shannon, she will always be there and will love you more than her heart can bear. 
If you meet a blue eye'd Shannon, she will be a listener and mostly a sports player.

*3*. the sort of girl you always want, even though she never wants you back.

*4*. irish for little wise owl

someone who is beautiful, inside and out. she's down to earth and crazy but you can't figure her out, which makes you love her all the more. she's also fun and funny and someone you can defiantly trust.

they usually have red or dark hair and have beautiful natural highlights that others have to buy in a bottle.

they are truly a unique person and one of a kind

*5*. The coolest, nicest, sexiest, funniest, most amazing best friend you can ever have. A Shannon always has all the guys lined up at her door, and she always dazzles.

I LOVE these definitions!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*1. ian*
code for a hot guy. cannot be used in the case of females.

_oh my god emma, ian at 3 o'clock!_

*2. Ian*
The kind of guy that will set your entire house on fire if he gets bored.

_I wanted to get out of her house because Ian was over there._

*3. ian*
conversational climax; a mind orgasm

_I had an ian due to all of the fabulous witty banter!

The rubix cube gave me an ian._

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

vanessa

1.A moderately common name for an American female; pretty; hot; beautiful; perfect; cutest girl you'll ever see; angel
Vanessa is my best friend.


2. As stated in other definitions of vanessa she is always known as being cute, and is the basic definition of perfection. she is the most beautiful girl in the world, and is perfect in every single way. people associated with the name vanessa are usually attracted to large wooden clocks.
vanessa is beautful and perfect

3. Means Butterfly in greek


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

*Lizzy*
Usually a name associated with extreme maturity and an amazing sense of humor as well as some serious junk in the trunk.

*Lizzy*
The most beautiful thing in the world, a wonderful girl that's fun to hangout with but is a giant tease. And one can't get enough of her because she is so addictive and has a really nice donk.


----------

